# PT preparation for Combat Engineer DP1



## Canuck10 (5 Feb 2018)

Hello all,
I'm most likely going to be heading to Gagetown in May for my DP1 PRes Combat Engineer course. I've been working on building up my fitness base since completion of BMQ and BMQ-L, but would welcome any input on how to prepare for my upcoming course. (If this is in the wrong section or in any way *off*, please let me know). 

From what I've gathered researching on this site, as well as extensive discussions with fellow members at my unit, the course is significantly tougher than BMQ; I should expect daily ruck marches (totalling 20km daily apparently), several hundred pushups daily, similar numbers of core exercises (flutter kicks, etc) on top of morning PT, as well as large amounts of miscellaneous *C*onfirmation *O*f * C*ombat *K*nowledge. I've been working on increasing my bench, squat and deadlift during the winter. Here's where I am currently: 

Push-ups: 35, would like to increase to 60+ 
Pull-ups: 6, to 10-15 
Run: 5k in approx. 23 min, would like to cut to 20 min
Ruck: 13km (40lb load) in 1:51:00, am happy with this but would like to increase distance and load over time
Sit-ups: 50+, would like to increase to 100 +  

I'm 6'5" and 215 +/-, so running and rucking tend to come easier for me. I work part-time for a moving company, so I'm used to 16 hours + of hard work. However, I realize I need to increase my upper body strength and overall athleticism quite a bit. I'm considering the CJIRU PT program (12 weeks) as it seems pretty well-rounded- and I can meet the standards for beginning the program, unlike the similar CSOR program - but I'm worried that there isn't much in the way of upper-body endurance work. (link below): 

https://www.cfmws.com/en/AboutUs/PSP/DFIT/Fitness/Correspondence/Documents/CBRN/CBRN%20Manual%20En_20160602_web.pdf 

Does this plan seem like it would work for my goals? If not, can anyone suggest another program? I'd like to make the best possible use of my available time and show up to DP1 in very good shape, and am open to suggestions about PT programs. 

Thanks.


----------



## mariomike (5 Feb 2018)

Canuck10 said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> I'm most likely going to be heading to Gagetown in May for my DP1 PRes Combat Engineer course. I've been working on building up my fitness base since completion of BMQ and BMQ-L, but would welcome any input on how to prepare for my upcoming course. (If this is in the wrong section or in any way *off*, please let me know).
> 
> From what I've gathered researching on this site, as well as extensive discussions with fellow members at my unit, the course is significantly tougher than BMQ; I should expect daily ruck marches (totalling 20km daily apparently), several hundred pushups daily, similar numbers of core exercises (flutter kicks, etc) on top of morning PT, as well as large amounts of miscellaneous *C*onfirmation *O*f * C*ombat *K*nowledge. I've been working on increasing my bench, squat and deadlift during the winter. Here's where I am currently:
> ...



This may help,

Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength )
https://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.625
26 pages.

Sit-Ups  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12868.0
7 pages,

Running
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=5Lh4WqtA6suPBIexj9AL&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+running&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+running&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.28210.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.IaugIgqoQuA

Pull-ups
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=v7h4Wo69EcLdjwS-wqDADw&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+pull+ups&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+pull+ups&gs_l=psy-ab.12...6767.7725.0.9389.2.2.0.0.0.0.62.122.2.2.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.Z-9ZfMglhjI

Pushups
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13145.50
20 pages.

Ruck March
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&biw=1280&bih=603&ei=77d4WsvGLYXujwTGqb2QCA&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+ruck&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+ruck&gs_l=psy-ab.3...28461.29596.0.30590.6.5.0.0.0.0.95.356.5.5.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..2.0.0....0.c9JyJCzrcy4

CJIRU
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+CJIRU&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=nLl4WoqFAs-fXu68kDA&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Canuck10 (5 Feb 2018)

Thanks mariomike, as usual I appreciate the quick and helpful reply! I've looked through those threads before, but was unable to find anything about the CJIRU plan.


----------



## mariomike (5 Feb 2018)

Canuck10 said:
			
		

> Thanks mariomike, as usual I appreciate the quick and helpful reply!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## holdfastlast (6 Feb 2018)

Dude, you already sound fit. Do some mental toughness exercises like carrying a full jerry can/sandbag/whatever heavy and terrible in each hand for 5km....sounds stupid but you will be doing it on course.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (6 Feb 2018)

Cut down a tree, get 3-5 other people to carry it around with you to random spots around town. Get a stretcher with full water jerry cans on it and get 3 other people to help you carry it around, or make a dummy out of cinderblocks, give it a nickname and carry that around. Do flutter kicks for an hour. 

There you go, enjoy!


----------



## Canuck10 (7 Feb 2018)

Thanks for the input guys, I'll definitely include more grip work/farmers carries etc. Been hearing all kinds of stuff like "I could do 50 push ups when I went on course but it wasn't enough..." so I've been preparing for the absolute worst, but I won't stress too much


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Feb 2018)

You can do generic upper and lower body stuff to prep, stronger is stronger. You really can’t prep for life as a section ape. Dead lifts and squats are good general prep for bridging, but you can’t simulate slamming together a double story link reinforced mgb at midnight in a driving rain out in the real world.  The fitter you are at the start of training, the better you can hack the training. It’s just that easy.


----------



## Canuck10 (7 Feb 2018)

Thanks Kat, you're right. I know it's going to suck one way or the other but I always appreciate any advice


----------



## holdfastlast (8 Feb 2018)

Canuck10 said:
			
		

> Thanks Kat, you're right. I know it's going to suck one way or the other but I always appreciate any advice


Also hammering hundreds of proper air squats a day at random times will help. Doesn't matter if you are fit, fat, male, female, or a transgendered ostrich. Heart and the ability to shut the brain down will go far.  The people you thoight were rock stars day 1 might be gone day 30. God hates plans. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

